# July Walking Challenge



## lucky3

hi everyone :wave:

i have done the may and June walking challenges started by mummy to amber and thought I'd start the one for July, who is coming on board??

if anyone is interested we can keep track of how we are doing on the first page?

i am going to aim for 70 miles again this month, i did 82.75 last month but July includes the summer hols which is much harder as i have 2 older girls who aren't so keen on walking!! i have found it is a great way to get out and burn those calories with lo in tow :)

Clare - target 70 miles
Halfway point 57.75/70

Sparkle - target 30 miles

Jellycat - target 30 miles
Halfway point 20/30

Pink23 - target 30 miles
Halfway point 13/30

Madly - target 50 miles
Halfway point29.9/50 

Pink1981 - target 60 miles

Mummy 1985 - target 20 miles

Minnie10 - target 20 miles
Halfway point 8.67/20

Heather - target 20 miles

Flower94 - target 50 miles

midnight_fairy - target 100 miles
Halfway point 35.8/100

letia659 - target 100 miles

Ushotmedown -target 20 miles

Mellie1988 - target 30 miles 

Wiiwidow - target 20 miles. 
Halfway point 9.5/20

Go for it girls :yipee:


----------



## sparkle05

Hi lucky :hugs:

I would like to aim for 60 miles please :thumbup:


----------



## Jellycat

Hey,

Im going to set my target at 30 miles I've already completed 5 miles so have 25 to go !


----------



## pink23

Im going to say 30 for now x


----------



## mumj18

Oh this sounds good!
Do you meet your targets by just going out with pram every day?
I might buy a pedometer and join you!
xx


----------



## lucky3

mumj18 said:


> Oh this sounds good!
> Do you meet your targets by just going out with pram every day?
> I might buy a pedometer and join you!
> xx

oo yes do join us :) i just do it by walking with the pushchair. i love it :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

can I join? I need to work out what I do on average tho before I do a target xx


----------



## lucky3

Midnight_Fairy said:


> can I join? I need to work out what I do on average tho before I do a target xx

yes do join :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi hon :wave:

Can I join too :kiss:

I will amend my ticker and I too have the school hols come end of July so not sure how much walking I can `MAKE` Oliver do during them :rofl: I am going to set a target for 50miles for now which I think is a mega challenge but I am aiming high so I push myself :winkwink:


----------



## Pink1981

:hi: Can i join please.... Gonna aim for 60 miles please. I did 8 on saturday so thats a start! :flower:


----------



## Lianne1986

i'm not joining in, but i'm here to cheer u all on.

im ready with my whistle & pom poms hehe


----------



## lucky3

Lianne, that is a fab image :rofl: thank you!!


----------



## mummy1985

Ok I'm going to try it but I'm not a big walker (well I am big hence why I want to join in lol) I'm going to set my target at 20 miles as I think it's achievable but not too strenuous! I'm going to work out how far it is to walk to town from the house and see how many times a week I need to do it to reach target.


----------



## pink23

Im going to buy a pedometer tomorrow, then maybe caleb a cheapish trike so he can go in that and then I can walk more xx


----------



## minnie10

can i join please.think i will set my target at 20miles.


----------



## mummy1985

It's 1.2 miles to town so if I can manage to do there and back I have to do it twice a week plus a little extra but I'm walking to and from the house I'm doing up so that will make up the extra, not to mention the wallpaper stripping and painting etc. I'll be skinny in no time!


----------



## lucky3

Welcome aboard mummy and Minnie. Hopefully I've added everyone who has given me a number, look forward to figures from anyone else. :flower:


----------



## heathergc

can i join? 20 miles for me please :D really not a fan of walking :haha:


----------



## sparkle05

Hi lucky :hugs:

Can i change my 60 to 30 please :wacko: I think i went a little over board and i want to achieve my goal :dohh:


----------



## pink23

You never know sparkle you might suprise yourself but at least a smaller goal will be more achievable xx


----------



## lucky3

heathergc said:


> can i join? 20 miles for me please :D really not a fan of walking :haha:

You never know, you might end up liking it. I was always a bit urgh about going on a walk but I really enjoy it now, makes me feel healthier and less tired, weird :)


----------



## lucky3

sparkle05 said:


> Hi lucky :hugs:
> 
> Can i change my 60 to 30 please :wacko: I think i went a little over board and i want to achieve my goal :dohh:



No probs:) I found the first month I had no idea what I coul walk so fairly random target!!


----------



## heathergc

lucky3 said:


> heathergc said:
> 
> 
> can i join? 20 miles for me please :D really not a fan of walking :haha:
> 
> You never know, you might end up liking it. I was always a bit urgh about going on a walk but I really enjoy it now, makes me feel healthier and less tired, weird :)Click to expand...

fingers crossed :D how is everyone working out how many miles they walk?


----------



## Lianne1986

Whose walking today?

good luck ladies :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me although only 1.5 miles :dohh: better than nothing though :)


----------



## Lianne1986

madly thts a fab amount :) more than me :haha:


----------



## mummy1985

heathergc I'm using google maps, you can get a walking route now so you can work out how far you went! Off to the post office that'll be my first mile!


----------



## mummy1985

I did my mile in the heat and up hill on the way home! I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Lianne1986

well done :)


----------



## lucky3

mummy1985 said:


> I did my mile in the heat and up hill on the way home! I really enjoyed it!

:yipee:!! i bet you were hot tho, that's my trouble, i find i'm dripping when i get anywhere :dohh:


----------



## Jellycat

2 more miles completed at the gym this morning so 7/30 
Hoping to add another mile this evening but depends on when dh comes home and how long weigh in takes this evening

How's everyone else doing so far?


----------



## lucky3

i have managed about 4 miles so far today - a proper walk , then after baby massage i walked into town and to the supermarket :)


----------



## Lianne1986

ur all doing fab!!!


----------



## flower94

50 miles for me please


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just worked out my school run is 96miles a month anyway :/ Shit! Put me down for 100 to stop me being lazy since its end of term xx cheers xx


----------



## letia659

put me down for 100 I walk 5 miles a day usually :) already got 5 miles done for the month been slacking since I was out of town for the weekend but Im back at it today!


----------



## lucky3

wow you 2, that is an impressive amount of mikes :)


----------



## pink23

Well i have walked 2 miles around the park and then 1 1/2 around the shops. so only 3 1/2 for the day but I will be walkeing more tomorrow and the rest of week.
Caleb has his trike so I can walk while I push him xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just downloaded cardio trainer on my phone. Its fab x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh me too Ladies sweating like a piggy after my walking sessions :lol:

I managed 2.5miles today :wohoo: and I too use google maps to calculate it :thumbup:


----------



## pink23

MADLYSBOYS said:


> Oh me too Ladies sweating like a piggy after my walking sessions :lol:
> 
> I managed 2.5miles today :wohoo: and I too use google maps to calculate it :thumbup:

I use https://walkit.com/, its really good because you can plot where you have walked xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I just worked out my school run is 96miles a month anyway :/ Shit! Put me down for 100 to stop me being lazy since its end of term xx cheers xx

WOW :shock: 96miles a month school run :wacko:

This got me calculating mine :dohh: its 1.5miles each way which I only currently do to collect Oliver so there and back (DH drops him in on his way to work in a morning!) which working on a 28day month so 20 week days that clocks up 60 miles :shock:


----------



## minnie10

just a wee question,i use a ds pedometer everyday,do the steps that i do in work count?though im not sure i would even cover a mile in work:shrug:


----------



## lucky3

i say its up to you what you count, its all burning calories :) i just count the longer walks as i know they are additional to what i used to do iykwim.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am shite at maths but my school run is 1.7 each way 4times a day, 5 days a week. x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I am shite at maths but my school run is 1.7 each way 4times a day, 5 days a week. x

:) my school run is 1.5mile each way so ours is practically the same then :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

MADLYSBOYS said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> I am shite at maths but my school run is 1.7 each way 4times a day, 5 days a week. x
> 
> :) my school run is 1.5mile each way so ours is practically the same then :thumbup:Click to expand...

Long blooming walk isnt it!! Mondays, Thursdays and Fridays, I am trying to walk the long way back..


----------



## ushotmedown

can i please aim for 20 miles. Ugh did 2.49 miles today and my feet are killing me. I'm a wimp


----------



## Lianne1986

i cant calculate how far away my school is, i have done it on the t'internet but it takes me the long way round not the way i go.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I use an app on my phone to work it out x


----------



## Lianne1986

i can't have apps on my phone i dont think, 

i worked it out it takes me 10 mins 1 way. i walk there 3 times a day so there and back = to an hour a day. plus all the times i walk to the shop in a week, and run up and down the stairs :dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

try "walk jog run" xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well because I am not doing the school run today cause Oliver is at MILs for tea :) I decided to walk into Leeds city centre and back :dohh: Its 1.7 miles each way and takes about 40mins each way at a good pace :thumbup: I left at 9.05am and got back at 11am :winkwink: took me 40mins to make it to Leeds bus station, I sat down in the market area fed Charlie had a quick walk around the market and then set off back :lol: I have just had an early lunch as was ravenous when I got back and now I am putting my feet up for a while :happydance: I am feeling really really good :thumbup:


----------



## ushotmedown

i did 1.51 miles today. Good considering i wasnt even meant to be going walking today! so thats 4 miles in 2 days. Only 16 miles to go to target :)


----------



## Jellycat

Lianne1986 said:


> i can't have apps on my phone i dont think,
> 
> i worked it out it takes me 10 mins 1 way. i walk there 3 times a day so there and back = to an hour a day. plus all the times i walk to the shop in a week, and run up and down the stairs :dohh:

A fast paced walk on the treadmill takes me 16 minutes to do one mile if only walking. Or you could set how many minutes you want to walk for the month rather than distance ?


----------



## pink23

I've done another 2 miles today so time to add onto ticker x


----------



## ushotmedown

i did another mile this evening xD so thats 5 miles in total so far


----------



## heathergc

mummy1985 said:


> heathergc I'm using google maps, you can get a walking route now so you can work out how far you went! Off to the post office that'll be my first mile!

how do you do a walking route?

i walked 3 1/2 miles today :happydance:


----------



## minnie10

4.67 miles walked today:happydance::happydance:took the dog out and was out an hr and a half!! its now raining,it had better go away so i can out tomorrow.


----------



## lucky3

Yay we are doing well girls :) I did about 4 and 3/4 miles :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just did just under 3 miles this morning, I am being cheeky and getting the bus to the village as I have a meeting and its pissing it down. I dont mind rain but not if I have a meeting. I will look terrible! x


----------



## lucky3

Don't blame you midnight fairy!!


----------



## Lianne1986

Well Done girls, ur all doin a fab Job!!! xx


----------



## pink23

Ive done 4 miles today walking around the town and then to the soft play area x


----------



## lucky3

That's good pink. I only managed 3 today and now it's pouring so I'm worried about tomorrow!! I need to walk to buy eggs to make my daughter' s birthday cake :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I didnt think I would get any walking in today :wacko: but I ended up doing the school run after all so I got 2.6 miles in :wohoo:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have done 23 miles sine monday as I walked to the village today and back, 2 school runs and had to go back to school for a meeting so I done school run 6times :/.

Well done everyone x


----------



## lucky3

Wow midnight that's loads!!


----------



## Lianne1986

:shock: well done MF & everyone else :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont have a car and I live in a rural area where you can not possibly rely on lack of public transport- So I dont have much choice really. xx


----------



## pink23

I didnt realise how far i walk . I am trying to do more.
well done everyone xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wow MF well done :)

Not sure I will get much walking in today :wacko: Its apparently going to :rain: loads here today in Leeds and if its anything like yesterday afts down pour I will get soaked if am out in it but I may just throw caution to the wind come dinner time and walk into Leeds again :thumbup: Thought I would then walk from Leeds town to do the school run :thumbup: quite a fair walk weather permitting of course :winkwink:


----------



## lucky3

Yes it's a bit like that here madly :( managed to get my eggs without getting wet :thumbup: so should manage 3.5 miles today plus a stint at a kids climbing place for the party!! Should use a few calories up!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I didnt end up going out because it just bounced it down with :rain: :( I guess I will have to just do the school run today which clocks up 2.6miles there and back :thumbup: better than no walking I guess :dohh:

Well done lucky getting out before the :rain: hit :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Can I join you please ladies :D! 

I used to go for a walk every evening but i've not been for like 3 weeks now :blush:, started on my diet again on Wednesday so the walking will help me loose even more weight! 

Can you put me down for 30 miles please? Hoping to walk 2 miles every day for the rest of the month, that will amount to about 44 miles but will put 30 as don't think I will be able to get out every day! 

Well done to everyones miles so far, think I need to get my walking shoes on to catch up with u all lol :D 
x


----------



## lucky3

Hi mellie1988,

Welcome :wave: I'll pop you on the front page, happy walking and good luck with the diet :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Walked 3.5 miles today :D 

X


----------



## lucky3

Great start mellie :thumbup:

Well we're nearly a 3rd through July, how did that happen?! :dohh: how are you all getting on? Mine is going ok, I think, as I'm hoping to hit v near target before the school hols (23rd) :)


----------



## Jellycat

I'm on 13/30 miles so far. Been able to get in a few extra walks out of the gym.

Went out with dh last night so walked in and out of town
Went to opticians with dh to have our eyes tested and choose new glasses so walked in and out of town again this morning.

I can walk when it means party or spending money shopping :blush:


----------



## flower94

Well I've only walked about 5 lol, been so busy but just got my beco gemini carrier in the mail so I can put LO on my back for lots of walking!!


----------



## letia659

Ive done 23 miles so far going to do 2 more tonight :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have not done any this weekend so far lol but might take my niece out later. I hurt my knee last week :(


----------



## lucky3

:( mf


----------



## Mellie1988

Walked to the town centre and back today, got caught in the :rain: was so tempted to catch the bus, but didn't :D

Will calculate my miles later when I'm in the laptop, I think I probs did about 5 miles today :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## Lianne1986

well done mellie :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

well done mellie :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well done Ladies :wohoo:

Well no walking this weekend for me but am going to make up for it today :happydance: I am going to walk to my Mums which is a 3.5mile walk :thumbup: I then plan weather permitting :dohh: on busing it half way back and then doing a further 1mile walk home :winkwink:


----------



## Lianne1986

Good Luck to all the ladies walking today :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have done 2.9m school run and long way home xx


----------



## lucky3

Well done ladies:) I think I'll put up some half way results on the 15th sk let me k ow what you've done on Friday please. 

Toddler group for me today do I've done about 3 miles I think so far. Will have to look it up, again :dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont another 2miles taking dog out and now ready for school run again xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I managed a total of 7.3 miles today :wohoo:

I walked to my Mums which was 3.1 miles
Then once I go there we walked back and forth to the shopping centre which clocked up 0.8 miles
and then I walked all the way home :thumbup: I planned to walk half and bus half but I pushed myself and walked it all :happydance: It was a slightly different route to my walk there and I clocked up 3.4 miles 

I am so proud of myself :winkwink: I was sooooooooo sweaty when I got home and required a cold shower :dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

well done hun :D

Will add mine later, think its about the same xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you MF well done too :kiss:

I am really getting into this walking melarky :lol: My sister was taking the mickey earlier I said to her `wait until you`ve had Harry you`ll want to walk too!` :haha: my nephew is due by c-sec on 29th of this month!


----------



## heathergc

10 miles done so far :happydance: excluding my 4 hour shopping trip into town today :haha:


----------



## lucky3

Wow madly and MF you have had a great day :yipee: and well done everyone else. It must be doing us good :)


----------



## flower94

Walked 2 miles today


----------



## Lianne1986

Well Done Ladies :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well done Ladies :thumbup:

I will be doing the school run this aft and walking so will clock up 2.6miles :) am taking it slightly easy today cause I was soooooooo tired last night :lol: Also caught the sun whilst out walking yesterday :dohh: Am getting a lovely tan :winkwink: although DH said last night I resembled a tomato :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

:rofl: sunblock all round then madly lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My daughter has chicken pox :( so mine may reduce this week.


----------



## Lianne1986

i hope she fees better soon xxx


----------



## pink23

I havent done alot over the weekend as i was at work but will definately be walking this week. i've nearly done half my challenge so thats good x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no MF :( I hope she gets better soon :hugs:

Well another 2.6 miles for me :happydance: No walking tomorrow though DH is off work because its our 2nd Wedding Anniversary so he will probably drive us if we go out :dohh: But I think because yesterday and today I have nearly walked 10miles it allows me one day of rest :winkwink:


----------



## Jellycat

Have a lovely time Madlyboys

Pink - excellent reaching half way!

I couldn't get to the gym past two days as usual so haven't dine any walking except 1 mile :blush: hoping to do some today fx.


----------



## flower94

1 mile walked so far today, 1 mile ran, so 2 miles and its only 10am :)
More will be done later!!


----------



## minnie10

another 4 miles walked yesterday:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well done Ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

yes well done all!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jellycat

I only did one mile on the treadmill today but it's cardio day tomorrow so I'm hoping I can do at least 2 miles if not 2 1/2. Depends how much energy I have in the morning, determined to get my times down and be able to run/jog 5k before I go back to work in september


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey

Hopefully i'll back into this when i move so i can go exploring on foot, so probably september lol!

Good luck on all your targets for this month :D


----------



## lucky3

hi M2A :wave:

it was you who got us all going :) so hope to see you in September :)


----------



## lucky3

Hi girls. We're halfway through the mOnth already, eek!

I have managed 57.75/70 so am v pleased! How has anyone else done?


----------



## Jellycat

I'm 20/30 completed so I think I may up my miles next month again


----------



## lucky3

Yay!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I`m 29.9/50 done :wohoo: I am soooooo pleased with myself :) upping stakes this coming week because Oliver breaks up on Friday for school hols and am not sure just how much I could make him walk :rofl:


----------



## lucky3

yep, i know what you mean madly!! tho that is my new challenge, get them to walk....10 miles?? (not in one go :haha:)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Oliver walks 1.3miles each time we walk home from school so I guess thats quite good for a 5yr old :thumbup: I might be able to get him to walk one way and bus the other iykwim say we went into town he might walk there but walking back might be too much for him so we would bus it back but I guess any walking is better than none :)


----------



## letia659

how is everyone doing? Im not going to get to my 100 mile goal but its because Ive decided to join a gym and do Zumba classes now instead of just walking but Im going to try to get as close as I can Im still walking on the days I dont go to the gym to get that extra in Im at 40 miles now :)


----------



## lucky3

That's excellent letia, impressed you've joined the gym. 

I completed my challenge yesterday :yipee: I have done about 75.5 now :thumbup:


----------



## Jellycat

Completed today I've done 30 which is 10 more than last month


----------



## Lianne1986

well done clare in completing this months already!

well done everyone ekse too. ur all doing a fab Job xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Still have 15miles to complete by end of this month :dohh: not much walking this week because am suffering with my back :cry: hoping to do as much as I can to complete my challenge but if not am feeling pretty impressed with myself anyway :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I managed 10miles today (2x 5miles) x


----------



## lucky3

Well done jelly :happydance: and M F you are doing fab:)

Madly, you could still do it :) 9 days left... And fab so far


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Going to get some walking in next week hon :thumbup: I have already warned Oliver we will be doing some `exercise` :winkwink:


----------



## Tesa

Just found this thread - what a great idea. Just a stupid question though how are you all measuring the distance you are walking? Just estimating or using a pedometer or something???


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I use a gps tracker app on my phone :)

I have done 94 miles now, need to update sig. 6 miles to go YEY!!


----------



## lucky3

Hi tesa:)

Go MF, you can do it :)


----------



## Tesa

ok im gonna try this. i wonder whats a good target to set to start with? any ideas? i work full time and when i come home have the baby and my son to do things with so time is limited a bit. I want to have a target I achieve for the first month to keep me motivated. But I have NO idea how far i even walk normally!!!!!!!!!! How does 10 miles sound? ridiculously low or too high??? ahhhh advice needed!


----------



## lucky3

I went for somethIng achievable but something to work towards. Anythings worth a go! Are you hoping to do it before the end of July or for august?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well done Ladies :kiss: 

I am stuck at 40/50miles and am not sure how many more I will get in before the end of July because its now the school holidays :dohh: I am planning on doing some jogging on the WII but I think I might combine my July/August totals :thumbup: am so pleased with myself 40miles in a month is a massive achievement for me :happydance:


----------



## lucky3

hi girls, good luck for everyone, i'm off on my hols now so won't post much, tho hopefully will keep reading :) can't wait to see how many miles we managed in total :)

if anyone wants to start the August challenge whilst i'm away feel free xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am on 98!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:happydance: have a great hol Lucky :thumbup:

:shock: MF that is amazing :wohoo:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have only just scraped it lol. I will have to have less for August as no school run x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too ... no school run=less walking because DS wont walk very far hes lazy like DH ;) I`m sure I could get him to walk a little but not as much as I usually do :dohh: I think I will do some jogging on the WII because I dont want to undo all my hard work :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine are not huge fans of walking either lol xx


----------

